# Do you feel like your parents aren't/were never proud of you?



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I felt before..but I was wrong..they are very proud of me!we have struggled lots in our lives...


----------



## OminousOvertone (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never done anything to be proud of, so I'm sure they are rather disappointed... but I know they love me and care thankfully.


----------



## Ukane (Nov 16, 2011)

Sometimes


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes. Though they'd never admit it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My parents should be proud of me but they definitely don't fall all over themselves to show that they are. I graduated from a good college. I've never went to them for money. Never been in trouble with the law. They could have ended up with a lot worse than me that's for sure.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

its never enough whatever you do


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope so - they ever say it ever, but gosh I hope so....


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No their not proud of me nor they ever will be. They accepted their own opinions on me that I'm a failure, though I have the following things in my life: My own place, a job, financially stable. I'm still a failure in their eyes.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Since 1st day in kindergarten.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

For about as long as I can remember.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, never. I've always been the "black sheep", my younger sister could do no wrong. No such thing as unconditional love in my family, not for me anyway. I never could understand that. Maybe it's because I was an accident, my mom got pregnant before she was married & has always resented me for it. No idea.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I know that my parents are proud of things I've done, but they never really showed it, until recently, after I talked to them about it. I think of your parents are reasonable, you can tell them how you feel, and I'm guessing a lot your guys' parents would surprise you and tell you they are proud.


----------



## Half a Person (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes I feel like that. Not because of the 'logical' reasons like I'm unemployed and single and whatnot... I just don't think either of them feel that strongly attached to me. If my MH problems become visible around the wider family (grandparents etc) they get embarrassed and annoyed but I don't think they really care enough to be proud or ashamed.


----------



## Bex1990 (Dec 2, 2011)

My parents really love and support me BUT I have a sister who has her own house and works and my brother who is so confident and popular, he also works as a chef which in many ways because of how I feel I always say to myself that im a disappontement in their eyes. I know they prob dont feel that way but I cant help assuming they do because im not like them!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

My mom's proud of me. But my father is another story...he has told me that I am an "embarassment" to the family. *Insert huge eyeroll here*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, I ain't done **** for them to be proud of.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, they always find some aspect of my life to be ashamed about and berate me about it to death.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I know my father wants the best for me, but I don't think he's proud. Why should he be? I've done nothing to be proud of so far.

My mother, may she forever RIP, is probably ashamed but still hopeful.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------

